# Pensacola Lionfish Video



## aquatic argobull

I just realized that the video I had been posting was blocked for everyone except me. I changed the music so now anybody can see it. I made this video to show the lionfish bag at DEMA scuba conference.

This was a month ago or so at 3 private reefs out of pensacola in 100-110 feet deep.


----------



## waterninja

Is that bag something different than a typical lobster bag? I can't believe how thick the lionfish are! I dove two sets of Chicken coups last week-end and they were loaded inside. I think we need to start putting some thought into a fish trap that targets those boogers. They have a rather paticular shape with their long fins, so surly we will be able to invent something that will isolate them from other fish. I bet there will be a lot of money in it for the soul that comes up with it. I'm killing few brain cells thinking about it!


----------



## dallis

*Lionfish Bag*

That bag looks nice. Did the spines stick through? How much are they?:001_huh:


----------



## spec-tacular!

What you catching those for?


----------



## flappininthebreeze

*Lionfish bag*

I want one, maybe two. Who sells them. I know A +, but I can't buy from them. Who retails?:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull

I don't know who sells them. A+ deals to a few of the local dive shops, so inquire there. They may be able to put an order in. They also have a model with a PVC style tube and lobster hotel.


----------



## aquatic argobull

spec-tacular! said:


> What you catching those for?


NOAA is doing a DNA, age and stomach analysis research on them. A few of the local dive shops will take them and freeze them.


----------



## MillerTime

Certainly looks like you are doing your part in trying to get rid of them. That looks like the same as my lobster hotel only yours has that plastic dry bag material and not a thin canvas and mesh like mine does. I would be interested in that if the spines dont poke through at all. How much was it?


----------



## marmidor

Unbelievable man.


----------



## Telum Pisces

A lot of good eating there.


----------



## waterninja

Are you eating any of them? 

I have heard mixed information on their sting. through the grapevine I hear it is serious, but when I look it up on line I find that it is more like a really bad bee sting. I would like to hear from someone that has actually been stung by one from our waters. I would like to know because I dive with my two curious teenage kids. Would like to know what I will really be dealing with after they get stung.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

:thumbup: Good work Argobull, keep slayin those suckers. I can't believe how thick they are in there.


----------



## aquatic argobull

> I would like to hear from someone that has actually been stung by one from our waters.


I got stung by one while taking this footage. I will preface this by saying it didn't go in very deep, it was more dragged across my leg, but I could feel the effect of the venom. It was very mild. I kept waiting for it to get worse, but was only as bad as a bee sting. Lasted about a half hour.


----------



## aquatic argobull

waterninja said:


> Are you eating any of them?


No, I gave these suckers to MBT so they could pass them along to NOAA for stomach, age, and DNA analysis. I've eaten them before and they're very nice, but it takes a lot of effort to get them from the end of a spear to the dinner plate.


----------



## waterninja

Thanks for the info! maybe, I'm going to get one of those short spears and join the team!


----------



## tank banger

Wow thats all i can say. Wow!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak

tank banger said:


> Wow thats all i can say. Wow!!!


Hey dude, tell them what it feels like when your wife sticks you with a lionfish!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Never mind, I see you did in the other post.


----------



## ghost95

Is that last video the old cement mixer?


----------



## aquatic argobull

ghost95 said:


> Is that last video the old cement mixer?


Yessir


----------



## Billybob+

Hey Aquatic Argobul....do you EVER sleep????


----------



## aquatic argobull

Sure, just not at night :whistling:


----------



## maxcyr65

Wow they are thick now! Eat em up!!!


----------

